# Amplificador JBL JRX18 quema el puente rectificador.



## Charly16 (May 2, 2016)

Hola. Tengo una avería en un modulo amplificador con doble alimentación desde el mismo transformador
toroidal. Por una parte esta la alimentación de potencia con su puente rectificador de 8 amperios BR1 y
por otro lado la alimentación del preamplificador y protecciones como el relé etc.. 
Esta ultima, es la que nada mas prender el amplificador se quema el puente rectificador de 2 amperios.
Es el que está marcado en el esquema adjunto como BR2.
He probado a desconectar la placa del preamplificador  del resto del circuito y he cambiado
el puente, pero se vuelve a quemar. Con lo cual descarto que sea el preamplificador.
he probado desconectando la alimentación simétrica del circuito y le he conectado una fuente 
de alimentacion externa variable también simétrica la he soldado para probar en los pines de salida positiva y
negativa del diodo que se quema y veo que el led se enciende y los circuitos estabilizadores 
LM317 y LM337 estan bien incluso cunado subo de tensión la fuente de laboratorio por encima de los 
20 voltios, lo estabiliza a la salida perfectamente a +15 y -15 voltios.
La fuente por cierto, no se pone en corto ni el amperímetro que tiene marca ninguna sobreintensidad.
Alguna idea de que puede ser.
Les dejo el esquema que me baje de internet. ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 2, 2016)

Posible corto en C15 y C16

Posible corto en C9 y C12

Quizás el puente rectificador no sea compatible pata por pata con el original.


----------



## Charly16 (May 3, 2016)

No. El puente no es, coincide perfectamente pata por pata. 
Ademas tiene que pasarle algo al circuito, por algo se quemarial el original.
mirare los condensadores que me dices.
Muchas gracias. Un saludo.


----------



## ninodeves (May 3, 2016)

yo desoldaria el puente rectificador y lo sacaria de la fuente,pondria un fusible de por ejemplo 0,5A a una de las entradas AC y otro a la salida + del puente conectaria otra vez todo a los pines de la fuente de forma que el puente este fuera de ella y veria cual de los dos fusibles se funde asi descartaria un posible error en la entrada o en la salida y sabria por donde mirar,si se funde el fusible de entrada alterna el fallo esta antes y si es el del + el fallo esta despues,pero lo mas posible es que como te dicen tengas un corto en algun lado y no lo hayas visto,revisa bien todo,saludos.


Edito: y si probases a poner un puente de mas de 2A,a lo mejor el datasheet no esta bien,aunque coincido con DOSMETROS c15,c16,c9,c12 alguno esta en corto


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 3, 2016)

Si , pero reitero , puede tener la misma forma física y . . . me ha pasado


----------



## Charly16 (May 3, 2016)

Gracias DOSMETROS. El puente de diodos esta controlado tiene el positivo , el negativo
y la entrada de alterna en el mismo sitio, es del mismo voltaje y los mismos amperios,
es identico al original.
Yo pensaría lo mismo que tu, ya que como comente anteriormente con una fuente de laboratorio funciona bien y el paso que me salto es la entrada de alterna.
los condensadores que comentas, parece que esta bien C9 y C12 los he desoldado para medirlos,
los únicos que no he conseguido probar bien son los de 4700uF por no disponer todavía 
de un capacimetro para altas capacidades, de todos modos en corto no están. Si estuvieran en corto cuando le conecto la fuente de laboratorio se pondría en protección la
fuente, no o eso creo.
El transformador del modulo en vació mide bien tanto la salida de 35,5v como la de 15,17v se puede ver en las fotos nuevas que adjunto.

Estoy pensando si pudieran tener algo que ver alguno de los condensadores grandes de 10.000uF no se... al compartir la masa y el mismo transformador.
Es que es raro que por separado funcione y al conectar la alimentación de 15,17v
se queme el diodo y con la alimentación de laboratorio no.

Por cierto, muchas gracia tambien a Minodeves que me mostró en un enlace de
un post mio anterior un capacimetro de esos baratos en Ebay.
Minodeves, que capacidad máxima en microfaradios puede leer el que tu tienes.
Un saludo.


----------



## felixreal (May 3, 2016)

Hooola_que_tal !

No sé, a mí me parece muy extraño que una fuente de 130mA pueda dañar un puente de 2A. Dudo que el transformador dé mucho más que esos 130mA en la salida secundaria. ¿Has medido la salida en vacío? ¿Has probado a conectar puente pero sin carga?

Por cierto, yo tengo el mismo multitester/capacímetro/inductómetro, etc....que Ninodeves. Puedes ver una foto en https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...1250wrms-solo-2-mosfets-n-24854/index208.html. Con él he medido condensadores de hasta 15.000uF, osea 15mF.
Lo único, es muy importante descargar los condensadores antes de medirlos. Incluso te da el valor de ESR. y con transistores, te indica pinaje, HFE, Vb, etc....y con Mosfets, hasta la capacidad parásita.

Ahora mismo, lo uso más incluso que el tester. 

Saludos!!!!


----------



## Charly16 (May 3, 2016)

Hola felixreal. Si, he medido en vacio las tensiones del transformador toroidal.
salen 15,4v. en los dos ramales con el punto central y 36,2v en los dos ramales de mas voltaje.
El puente sin carga solo al transformador no lo he probado, pero como la tensión me da bien
no lo veo. 
Lo Del medidor que comentas... ¿has medido con el  hasta 15.000 microfaradios?

Gracias Un saludo.


----------



## ninodeves (May 3, 2016)

hola,estas son las caracteristicas del medidor que te comentamos

1-One -button operation, automatic shutdown . 
2-Only 20nA shutdown current. 
3-Automatically detect NPN, PNP bipolar transistors , N -channel and P -channel MOS FET, JFET , diodes , two diodes, thyristors small power unidirectional and bidirectional thyristor. 
4-Automatic identification components pin arrangement . 
5-Measuring bipolar transistor current amplification factor and base - emitter threshold voltage. 
6-Via the base - emitter threshold voltage and high current amplification factor to identify Darlington transistors. 
7-Can detect bipolar transistors and MOS transistors protection diodes. 
8-Measuring the gate MOS FET threshold voltage and the gate capacitance. 
9-Can simultaneously measure two resistors and resistor symbol is displayed. Displayed on the right with a decimal value of 4 . Resistance symbol on both sides shows the pin number. So you can measure the potentiometer. If the potentiometer wiper is not transferred to an extreme position , we can distinguish the middle and both ends of the pin. 
10-Resistance measurement resolution is 0.1 ohms , 50M ohms can be measured . 
11-Can measure capacitanceCan measure capacitance of 30pF-100mF , resolution 1pF. 
12-2uF more capacitors can simultaneously measure the equivalent series resistance ESR values. The two can be displayed with a decimal value , resolution 0.01 ohms. 
13-Can be in the correct order and the diode symbol display two diodes , and gives the diode forward voltage. 
14-LED is detected as a diode forward voltage higher . Combo of the LED is identified as two diodes. 
15-Reverse breakdown voltage is less than 4.5V Zener diode can be identified. 
16-Can measure a single diode reverse capacitance. If the bipolar transistor connected to the base and collector or emitter of a pin , it can measure the collector or emitter junction reverse capacitance . 
18-Can be obtained with a single measurement rectifier bridge connection.


----------



## Charly16 (May 4, 2016)

ninodeves. Muchas gracias por la informacion.


----------



## felixreal (May 5, 2016)

Hooola_que_tal !

Perdón por el offtopic: adjunto fotos del testero midiendo condensadores grandes. Creo que se va hacia arriba un poco, pero no tengo manera de asegurarlo.

Saludos!!!


----------



## ninodeves (May 5, 2016)

felixreal dijo:


> Hoooolaquetal!!
> 
> Perdón por el offtopic: adjunto fotos del testero midiendo condensadores grandes. Creo que se va hacia arriba un poco, pero no tengo manera de asegurarlo.
> 
> Saludos!!!



el que tengo yo no es el mismo que el tuyo,existen distintas versiones,unas mas modernas y fiables que otras.


----------



## Scooter (May 5, 2016)

Para tantear un condensador grande cargalo "a mano" con una resistencia y mides lo que tarda en cargarse.

Mejor aún, si tienes una fuente de corriente constante aplicas la definición de faradio:
Si la corriente es 1A, tardará n segundos en subir un voltio y n= la capacidad en faradios.
Como esperas que sea de 4700µF = 4,7mF si le pones una corriente de 1mA debe de tardar 4,7s en subir cada voltio.
Así que ya tienes "capacímetro" si tienes fuente que de intensidad constante.


----------



## Charly16 (May 6, 2016)

Al final  he pedido este este medidor.
Muchas gracias a todos. Un saludo

http://es.rs-online.com/web/p/medidores-lcr/6858791/


----------



## ninodeves (May 6, 2016)

jose carlos garrido dijo:


> Al final  he pedido este este medidor.
> Muchas gracias a todos. Un saludo
> 
> http://es.rs-online.com/web/p/medidores-lcr/6858791/



Hola,el ESR70 lo tengo yo, ademas del chinorris que te he mencionado antes,es muy buen medidor y muy fiable,pero si no le vas a dar mas que un uso ocasional con el chinorris de 16€ te hubiese bastado,he visto que lo venden por 114€ supongo que ademas el iva,a mi me costo unos 140€ eso si hace unos años.


----------



## Charly16 (May 11, 2016)

Hola de nuevo. Ya me llego el medidor. Los condensadores C15 y C16 los he medido y me da bien.
Se sigue quemando el puente rectificador al momento.


----------



## ninodeves (May 11, 2016)

pues mira a ver de ponerlo de mas amperaje,pero antes quita el puente viejo y mira que efectivamente llegue a las patillas de alterna,corriente alterna,a ver si la entrada de corriente va a ir directamente a la salida de continua,que supongo sabes lo que haces,pero por si acaso.


----------



## Charly16 (May 11, 2016)

Ei patillaje de el diodo sustituido es identico, las dos patillas centrales son de alterna y los laterales 
las salidas en continua. Se ve clarisimo en la placa y en los puentes, tanto en los sustituidos como
en el viejo.
Aqui pongo las fotos del diodo quemado original y del nuevo que es el sustituto.


----------



## ninodeves (May 12, 2016)

de cualquier manera mide con el voltimetro a ver si la tension de alterna llega a las patillas centrales y mira tambien si llega corriente a las de continua.


----------



## Charly16 (May 12, 2016)

ninodeves dijo:


> de cualquier manera mide con el voltimetro a ver si la tension de alterna llega a las patillas centrales y mira tambien si llega corriente a las de continua.



Pero...¿como puedo medirlo?, si cuando le de corriente para medirlo me lo quema el puente.


----------



## Bleny (May 12, 2016)

Pues sin el puente solo tienes de medir la entradas alternas y lo que seria las salidas, pero sin el puente, y no serán que los puentes son chinoris de muy mala calidad.


----------



## Charly16 (May 12, 2016)

ninodeves dijo:


> de cualquier manera mide con el voltimetro a ver si la tension de alterna llega a las patillas centrales y mira tambien si llega corriente a las de continua.





.





Bleny dijo:


> Pues sin el puente solo tienes de medir la entradas alternas y lo que seria las salidas, pero sin el puente, y no serán que los puentes son chinoris de muy mala calidad.



Si me habla de las patillas centrales entiendo que hablamos del puente y si
me habla de ver si llega corriente a las de continua, como no sea con el puente
no se como va llegar continua sin puente de diodos.


----------



## Charly16 (May 12, 2016)

.





Bleny dijo:


> Pues sin el puente solo tienes de medir la entradas alternas y lo que seria las salidas, pero sin el puente, y no serán que los puentes son chinoris de muy mala calidad.



Las salidas de corriente alterna del transformador estan bien 15.6voltios A.C
por ramal con el punto central del transformador simetrico 
si coloco el puente fuera del circuito y mido las salidas de continua entre + y -
en continua 31.1voltios. 
Por ramal con el punto central del transformador simetrico +15.4 y - 15.3 voltios
Si sueldo el diodo a la placa y le doy corriente se quema soltando pequeños chispazos.
Probare a colocar uno mayor a ver que pasa.


----------



## Bleny (May 12, 2016)

Si te decía que midieras entrada de continua, por si tenias otra alimentación secundaria, en la que pudiera derivar hasta el puente que se quema


----------



## Charly16 (May 12, 2016)

Bleny dijo:


> Si te decía que midieras entrada de continua, por si tenias otra alimentación secundaria, en la que pudiera derivar hasta el puente que se quema



No se suele ver una salida de corriente continua rectificada que deribe a una salida secundaria y se vuelva a colocar otro puente, pues ya esta rectificada la corriente.
El transformador tiene un devanado de 2x 35.5v en alterna el cual tiene su puente para
la amplificacion de potencia, y otro devanado  de 2x15.5v en alterna para el preamplificador
y crossover activo con otro puente, este ultimo  de menor amperaje es el que se quema.


----------



## Bleny (May 12, 2016)

Yo decía por si tienes algo en corto de la principal que derive a la secundaria quemando el puente, no estaría mal tampoco revisar los reguladores de voltaje que no estén en corto o estén mal


----------



## Charly16 (May 13, 2016)

Los reguladores de voltaje estan revisados. se puede leer en las primeras lineas de este post.
Saludos.


----------



## Bleny (May 13, 2016)

Los siento no me acordaba, saca el puente y mide entre el Gnd (o punto central) y las entradas de continua no pierdes nada midiendo si hay una derivación de la alimentación principal


----------



## ninodeves (May 13, 2016)

hola,creo que no me entendistes o yo no me supe explicar,lo que quiero es que midas con el voltimetro en alterna,los puntos a donde llega la corriente al puente rectificador,como sabes tiene los dos centrales para la entrada de alterna y una salida - y otra +,bien,pues quita el puente y mira a ver si llega corriente alterna a donde sueldas esas patillas(que son las centrales) y luego mira en las otras dos + y - a ver si le llega algo de corriente,te lo voy a dejar mas claro,o bien tienes un corto en algun punto del circuito y solo cuando pones el puente se cierra ó los puentes que has comprado son una basura o tambien pueden ser de menos intensidad de la que deberian,tambien veo en las fotos que el - marcado en el puente,tu lo tienes marcado por la parte de abajo como + es correcto esto,si es asi, porque,saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 13, 2016)

a nadie se se ocurrió que el puente diodo debe ser de diodos rápidos 
y por eso 
le pongan un puente diodo de 50 amper los va quemar ,
asi le conectes la carga o no
pues se ponen en corto los diodos 
yo le probaria con un puente echo a mano con 4 diodos rapidos UF4007 , si no se queman 
es porque los puentes diodos anteriores era rectificadores comunes



*ya vi el esquema, no vale mi teoria de los diodos rapidos*


----------



## Bleny (May 13, 2016)

ninodeves dijo:


> ,tambien veo en las fotos que el - marcado en el puente,tu lo tienes marcado por la parte de abajo como + es correcto esto,si es asi, porque,saludos.



Lo tiene bien marcado si te fijas la zona de + es las mas pequeña al lado de los condensadores , que se pueden reconocer bien desde abajo


----------



## ninodeves (May 13, 2016)

Bleny dijo:


> Lo tiene bien marcado si te fijas la zona de + es las mas pequeña al lado de los condensadores , que se pueden reconocer bien desde abajo



si,es verdad,no me habia fijado bien,es que estas cosas asi, en fotos, sin tenerlas delante son dificiles de ver.



el-rey-julien dijo:


> a nadie se se ocurrió que el puente diodo debe ser de diodos rápidos
> y por eso
> le pongan un puente diodo de 50 amper los va quemar ,
> asi le conectes la carga o no
> ...



yo pienso que eso no tiene nada que ver,de hecho el a puesto un puente rectificador exactamente igual,o eso creemos.


----------



## Bleny (May 13, 2016)

Y seguro que después sera un transistor de potencia roto molestando y creando conflicto


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 13, 2016)

fuente endiablada, un exorsiso y sale funcionando jajajaja


----------



## Charly16 (Jun 13, 2016)

No encuentro el problema por que se quema el puente, le voy a colocar un puente mas grande de 4 amperios. Sabeis si usando la lampara en serie en la prueba, ¿evitara al menos que se queme de nuevo el puente?


----------



## ninodeves (Jun 13, 2016)

jose carlos garrido dijo:


> No encuentro el problema por que se quema el puente, le voy a colocar un puente mas grande de 4 amperios. Sabeis si usando la lampara en serie en la prueba, ¿evitara al menos que se queme de nuevo el puente?



siempre que haya un corto la lámpara te evitara quemar todo.


----------



## Charly16 (Jun 14, 2016)

Gracias ninodeves. Probare con la lampara.


----------



## Charly16 (Oct 13, 2016)

Bueno amigos. deje aparcada un tiempo la reparación. Ayer retome la reparación, le puse un puente de diodos de mas amperios
y lo conecte a la red a través de una lampara en serie de 100 watios y el puente se quemo al momento.
Ya no entiedo nada de dode reside el problema


----------



## naxito (Oct 13, 2016)

jose carlos garrido dijo:


> Bueno amigos. deje aparcada un tiempo la reparación. Ayer retome la reparación, le puse un puente de diodos de mas amperios
> y lo conecte a la red a través de una lampara en serie de 100 watios y el puente se quemo al momento.
> Ya no entiedo nada de dode reside el problema


Lo mas raro es que se te queme con la lampara en serie, eso no deberia ocurrir, me llama mucho la atencion, si subes una foto para ver como conectas la lampara y el equipo. Saludos


----------



## Charly16 (Oct 13, 2016)

Un polo de la red va directo a la entrada de corriente del amplificador y el otro polo a la bombilla y ahora a traves del filamento de la bombilla le llega el otro polo al amplificador. De echo se encendio sutilmente el filamento de la lampara pero salieron chispas del puente. yo tampoco lo entiendo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 13, 2016)

jose carlos garrido dijo:


> Bueno amigos. deje aparcada un tiempo la reparación. Ayer retome la reparación, _*le puse un puente de diodos de mas amperios*_
> y lo conecte a la red a través de una lampara en serie de 100 watios y el puente se quemo al momento.
> Ya no entiedo nada de dode reside el problema




¿ Y de que tensión ?
¿ Como sabes que se quemó ?
¿ Estas seguro de haber conectado la lámpara así: ?

Ver el archivo adjunto 84899​
Desconecta la *salida ±* del puente y prueba.


----------



## Charly16 (Oct 16, 2016)

Hola Fogonazo.
Si, la lampara de 100w esta colocada como en el plano que adjuntas, no tengo ninguna duda.
La lampara se ilumino solo un poco, pero  desconecte rapido el circuito al saltar unas chispitas del diodo.
Del puente salieron unas chispitas, además de humo.
¿Puede ser que la potencia de consumo de este amplificador en reposo JBL JRX118SP sea superior a los 100w que tiene la lampara?

Fogonazo escribio
¿ Y de que tensión ?

 ¿A que tensión te refieres?
Muchas gracias. Un saludo.


Desconecta la salida ± del puente y prueba. 

Desconectado el positivo del puente, se ilumina la lampara sutilmente aproximadamente durante 2 segundos y luego se apaga totalmente el filamento


----------



## ninodeves (Oct 16, 2016)

yo creo que tienes un cortocircuito a la salida del rectificador,que te lo esta quemando,si dices que desconectas el + y - del puente y la bombilla se apaga y no pasa nada mas,es lo que te estoy diciendo,mirale las pistas a ver si alguna hace contacto,elementos que estén después del rectificador compruébalos,etc.. ya nos diras.


----------



## Charly16 (Oct 16, 2016)

Gracias ninodeves. Yo támbien creo que hay un corto, pero no lo localizo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 16, 2016)

Cualquier cortocircuito que hubiera sería absorbido por la lámpara, sea del transformador, puente, capacitores o placas de potencia.

Si se quemó el puente rectificador instantáneamente pudo haber sido por:

1) Tensión del puente inferior a la requerida.
2) Calidad del puente: "Lastimosa"  
3) Ambas anteriores.


----------



## ninodeves (Oct 16, 2016)

No se donde habrá comprado ese puente rectificador,a mi nunca me ha pasado nada parecido,pero si ya le ha pasado unas cuantas veces,no creo que sea el puente,a no ser que haya comprado una serie defectuosa,pero si los ha comprado de distintas marcas,realmente es difícil que todos salgan malos,por lo que voy leyendo igual a cambiado ya 3 puentes,lo único que le queda es ver si puede poner uno de 4A. en vez de uno de 2A.

En el mensaje numero 6 pone una foto del transformador toroidal y marca 35-0-35  5,4A. a ver si el puente no es de 2A sino de 6A o mas, para poder aguantar esos 5,4Amperios.


----------



## Charly16 (Oct 17, 2016)

Si, este es el tercer puente que coloco. Aunque es la primera vez que coloco la lampara en serie en este circuito.
El puente que he colocado esta vez es de 4 amperios 600v. comprado en RS Amidata.Los dos anteriores eran de 2 amperios. comprado en fanell.
Yo creo que si fuera que el puente no aguanta tanta intensidad tardaria algo mas en quemarse.
Es que se quema de imediato. 
Creo que el problema es un corto en algun lado


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 17, 2016)

Porqué no probás hacerle el puente con 4 díodos 1N5408 ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 17, 2016)

jose carlos garrido dijo:


> Si, este es el tercer puente que coloco. Aunque es la primera vez que coloco la lampara en serie en este circuito.
> El puente que he colocado esta vez es de 4 amperios 600v. comprado en RS Amidata.Los dos anteriores eran de 2 amperios. comprado en fanell.
> Yo creo que si fuera que el puente no aguanta tanta intensidad tardaria algo mas en quemarse.
> Es que se quema de imediato.
> _*Creo que el problema es un corto en algun lado*_



¿ Estas leyendo lo que escribo ?



Fogonazo dijo:


> Cualquier cortocircuito que hubiera sería absorbido por la lámpara, sea del transformador, puente, capacitores o placas de potencia.
> 
> Si se quemó el puente rectificador instantáneamente pudo haber sido por:
> 
> ...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 17, 2016)

jose carlos garrido dijo:


> Bueno amigos. deje aparcada un tiempo la reparación. Ayer retome la reparación, le puse un puente de diodos de mas amperios
> y lo conecte a la red a través de una lampara en serie de 100 watios y el puente se quemo al momento.
> Ya no entiedo nada de dode reside el problema


Hola a todos , ?? las conexiones de la puente fueran rechequeadas ?? , Es raro una puente dañarse con una lampara série , o la puente fue conectada equivocadamente o esa puente es falsificada (trucha china).
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Charly16 (Oct 17, 2016)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Estas leyendo lo que escribo ?


Por supuesto que si. y te lo agradezco.
Lo que ocurre, es que la tensión de los 2 puentes  anteriores de 2 amperios 
eran de 400v.  
y este ultimo de 4 amperios  600v. y disculpame pero que todos los diodos esten mal
me parece muy raro.
quizas es algo que no soy capaz de ver.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 17, 2016)

Buenas.
Viendo el esquema y si no varía en la práctica, me sumo a los demás. 
Si los dos reguladores estan bien y los condensadores no tienen fugas no hay mas que mirar.

¿Como está la placa?. A veces, con el fogonazo* se crea una "capa" resistiva en la superficie y llegan tensiones donde no debería. 

Quizás una foto mas clara de la zona afectada (actual) ayudaría. Cuatro ojos ven mas que dos.



*Sin animo de ofensa, alusión, ni nada que se le parezca, a miembro alguno de esta gran comunidad .

Saludos.


----------

